# Buyer beware of cost of Dish Hopper Upgrade



## Disgusted with Dish (May 3, 2012)

Buyer beware of the difference between what you may be told relative to the cost of the upgrade to Dish Network's Hopper system versus what you will actually be billed. I was told that the $95 technician charge and the $100 equipment charge would net to zero if I opted for a $6/mo service plan and was given other discounts. I was even shown what the monthly charges would amount to on a tab on my on-line account during the upgrade phone conversation. The slight increase in monthly charges shown on the on-line account was attributable to taxes on the Hopper equipment, I was told.

Despite having been told in advance what my first month's bill would be, my actual bill included a $50 equipment charge. The monthly rate was also higher for no change in the programming package or number of TVs. The bill did not resemble at all what I was shown on my on-line account. Customer Service said everyone pays an equipment fee for the upgrade, and they would not waive the charge. 

The bottom line is, expect to be charged anywhere between $50 and $195 for the Hopper upgrade and don't believe everything you are told over the phone as to what your first month's bill will be. It seems as though the creative accounting and marketing techniques used at most communications companies serves to make everything as confusing and misleading as possible for the customer and most often, the actual bill is much more than what was communicated, notwithstanding pro-rated charges.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I'll be happy to review the charges.


----------



## Disgusted with Dish (May 3, 2012)

Sorry, my "post count" is not 5 or higher on this forum, so my PM to you was rejected. Good communication system, huh?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So bump this thread a few times and your post count will be at least 5 and that problem is solved. Its really not that big a deal.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Because anecdotal evidence is applicable to every single time someone will upgrade to the hopper set up right?
Errors happen, your not the first your not the last instead of wasting time bashing a company, contact Dish or bump this thread to speak to DIRT.


----------

